
Virtual Music Box - 19870213
http://www.windytan.com/2017/07/virtual-music-box.html
======
vortico
For integration with DAWs, I'd recommend using the SFZ v2 format, which is an
open standard, uses a plaintext file for the metadata to specify how WAVs are
mapped to the keyboard, has many extra features like release samples and the
ability to repitch as needed to avoid the sox conversion, and is widely
supported with VST and AU plugins. For the wind-up sound and whirring noise,
you can map those to keys outside of the range of the music box (C2 and C#2
for example).

[http://www.sfzformat.com/index.php?title=Main_Page](http://www.sfzformat.com/index.php?title=Main_Page)

------
bitcrusher
Meta Note: If you don't read Oona's blog regularly, you're really missing out
on some great stuff. Even if you have little interest in sound processing, her
discovery processes are more than worth the price of admission.

Here is just one great example of many:

[http://www.windytan.com/2013/11/decoding-radio-controlled-
bu...](http://www.windytan.com/2013/11/decoding-radio-controlled-bus-
stop.html)

------
vnglst
So cool, thanks for sharing!!

